# Leash training kids



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the first time I have tried to leash train a goat and am hoping for some pointers.

Our kids are about a month old and I have been trying every few days to put a leash on them and walk them around the yard some.  Lily *pygmy* does okay when it is just her, thought she will pull back frequently when I am trying to get her out of the barn.  The other two kind of freak out and it is more of a drag than walk and I can't much out of them.  They don't take treats yet or I might resort to bribery as encouragement.  Have any of you trained your goaties and how did you do it?  I have heard of people getting their so well trained that they take them on daily jogs and I would just love that!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

They walk better on a halter at first.  then we put the collars on with the halters and start doing a little of both. they have too much control over their heads at first with just a collar in my opinion. 

You can get small halters for 3 or 4 dollars. but they have to be the small onse. Not sure what to tell you on measurements. 

NOt positive if this is the smallest one: but looks like this.


http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=lamb goat halter

You can get one of these training collars:


http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=lKooTvrHNIPEgAeJtshc&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAw#

Or you can just keep working with them. sometimes tying them out near you when you are doing other things for an hour or so at a time helps to get them used to it, but don't leave them alone or unattended, goats love to panic and hang themselves.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 21, 2011)

The key is to not let them ever get scared....which already happened with your kids, so you'll have to take more time....

Keep the lessons short, like 1-2 minutes at first, and frequent.  They don't need a food treat, just a snuggle and a scratch on their favorite spot....leave 'em wanting more is the best policy.

First lesson:  collar and leash on in the stall, no pressure.  Put your arm around there behind so they cannot ever pull back.  when they relax, then gently tug the collar to one side until they take one step sideways to catch their balance, praise and immediately release the pressure.  Do this a few times (like three in each direction) praise and scratch and remove the collar and leave.  Repeat this until it is very easy and they hardly blink when you come in for the lesson.  They should look forward to it, as it means attention and a scratch on their favorite itchy spot.

Then you can progress to gently getting them to take one step forward with a gentle tug forward with a supportive push from behind, lots of praise and scratching.  NO panic allowed, if they panic, go back to the sideways lesson for a few times.

Once this is going quite well, add a step and the stop command, all the while supporting their body with an arm so they cannot panic or pull back.

You can then gradually increase the number of steps that they take.  You should be able to lead them around the stall in both directions and stop them and turn them with no pulling back or panic before taking them outside in the big wide world of distractions.  Carry them through the gate at first if you have to maneuver around other animals and struggle with the gate....most important is to keep them from pulling and panicking.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 21, 2011)

Put the leash on them and walk.  They will get it pretty quick.  Of course when they throw themselves down and throw a fit pick them up give them a few seconds and walk.  My 6yr old daughter trains 90% of our babies within two 30 min sessions.  It works better to lead them away from the other goats and then back toward them.  They always want to be with the herd, so they fight on the way out and walk well on the way back.  Sooner or later they learn the way out isn't so bad.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 21, 2011)

Not all goats are this way, but I and a number of other in this area have had some goats that something in their genetics makes them nearly impossible to walk on a leash. They ALL totally freak out and end up getting dragged no matter how much you train them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the great pointers!  I tried walking them in the barn last night for a minute or two, and they were a little better than out in the yard.  I think I'll do a session after every feeding for the next week and see if we don't progress


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

freemotion has a good point, we start working with ours in the pen, when they are walking around well in the pen and used to us touching them, then we go out of the pen for a walk.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 22, 2011)

You can also try a method used to lead train baby horses, I've had some luck with it in stubborn goats. Loop a soft rope around the butt and when they dig their feet in, use it to pull forward on them until they get the idea that when you pull on their collar they need to move or you will move them.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 22, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> This is the first time I have tried to leash train a goat and am hoping for some pointers.
> 
> Our kids are about a month old and I have been trying every few days to put a leash on them and walk them around the yard some.  Lily *pygmy* does okay when it is just her, thought she will pull back frequently when I am trying to get her out of the barn.  The other two kind of freak out and it is more of a drag than walk and I can't much out of them.  They don't take treats yet or I might resort to bribery as encouragement.  Have any of you trained your goaties and how did you do it?  I have heard of people getting their so well trained that they take them on daily jogs and I would just love that!


i show goats for 4-H and I have leash trained goats before, or at least got them to walk nicely while you lead them by holding their collar.  I "bucket trained" one goat my first year.  She was pretty tame to begin with, but she wouldn't lead.  So, the vet.'s secretary that I take our goats to for my goat health certificate that I need to show them gave us some suggestions that worked great.  What we did was first I just use dog collars.  I put a leash on them and I put some grain in a bucket or container.  I take them out of the pen so the rest of the goats don't interfere.  Then, I bribed her with food and she followed.  Every once in a while you let her eat some.  I kept doing this until I no longer needed the grain.  She lead beautifully and was my best show goat ever.  But, she was the only goat I ever "bucket trained" due to not having the time and due to the fact that I showed that goat for 2 yrs., she was my fav. goat, and then ......my uncle decided he didn't like her.......and she was a boer/nubian mix which is a meat goat mix.............................so he "murdered her" or in other words butchered her.  I find no use in spending all my time training a goat when the next thing I know the goat could be dinner.  So, I don't bother anymore.  I still have goats on occasion that lead really nicely like my mix breed dairy goat, Daisy.  So, yes leash training is possible.  Good Luck!


----------

